# Agility



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo has her first basic agility lesson on Tues. Will let you know how she gets on.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ooooo neat! can't wait to hear how she likes it,....I would love to get lady into it one day


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

You'll love it!  My and 'Lo went through about four classes, she was really really good at it but I ran out of money lol. It's really fun though, for the human and the dog!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

oooh she'll be great, Lynne goes with Missy but she 's not on here very often ... or at least she did x


----------



## connie (Oct 4, 2010)

It's great fun! I took Milo to intro to agility class, and later took him to an agility for fun class. He's pretty good at it when he wants to be LOL.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsy loved it, i have jumps, tunnels and weves but not used them in about 2 years, realy should get back into it.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

i bought three jumps and a tunnel for the garden, Izzy loves it and it is keeping me fit! Hubby plans to build a few home made additions.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I can feel some youtube videos coming on, preferably of the dogs and not owners doing slalems and tunnels lol x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> I can feel some youtube videos coming on, preferably of the dogs and not owners doing slalems and tunnels lol x


Bum travelling through tunnel - interesting!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I would nt fit lol so not even worth trying... and a little clostraphobic for my liking x x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> I can feel some youtube videos coming on, preferably of the dogs and not owners doing slalems and tunnels lol x


Well that's rather rude. I would be happy to see dogs or owners  :laugh:


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Limbering up all ready for the first agility lesson tomorrow. Have treats, a new toy, whistle at the ready and even lost 3lbs last week! Will let you know how I get on when I get back tomorrow. It will probably just be a complete hoot with dogs tearing around all over the place as their untrained owners try to persuade them to comply. I often feel like the trainer is desperately trying to train the owners and not the dogs when going to any classes. He'll probably see the potential in Flo and think 'if only I could get my hands on that lovely dog without the dippy, inconsistent, crazy women in tow'.

Oh my - just noticed that I've turned into a 'senior cockapoo', how depressing. What's the next status!!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! Mandy too funny,
I can't wait to hear how it goes! keep me posted. 
And 3 pounds in one week..way to go!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Agility sounds great already! haha
Have fun!


----------



## Fifi's mum (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi yes FIFI loves doing Agility and has a hoop to jump through and a tunnel and slalom poles (if thats what you call them!). She is great at jumping through the hoop and going through the tunnel, we taught her ourselves and she loves it. Tracyxx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

embee said:


> Oh my - just noticed that I've turned into a 'senior cockapoo', how depressing. What's the next status!!!!!


It looks like veteran next! 

Let us know how you get on today - it seems like great fun!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

First agility session done and it was really interesting. The trainer was great as he just got stuck in and by the end of the first 45 minute lesson introduced all the dogs to a jump, tunnel, ramp and weave pools. Just 6 dogs in the group so we all got plenty of time at each piece of equipment. All the dogs had a good level of obedience which he was really pleased about as they all had sound wait, sit and down commands which meant he could concentrate on familiarising them with the equipment. He uses a white lid a lot and puts the lid with a treat at the end of the ramp so that the dog learns to focus on the lid and pause at the contact point before taking the treat when told to. It was also good to have a toy or ball they will run for which was used to bring them out of the tunnel and weave poles quickly by throwing the ball/toy as they came to the end. Can't wait for the next session. Flo was the smallest dog bless her and the group we were in and the next group that came along afterwards were all collies + 1 gsd and 1 lab.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

thats simeler to what we were taught, dog walk, A frame and seasaw(Gypsy didnt like that one) they had to down so they wouldn jump the contact point. 

glad it went well, where is the video lol


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> glad it went well, where is the video lol


Are you kidding - keep the dog under control while doing agility and film it as I go? Now where is that third hand I always hoped for when juggling a toddler and a baby (I don't literally mean juggling). Once I've had a few lessons I'll get one of my boys to come along with a camera and take a video.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol sorry thaught you would have had someone with you lol


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

That sounds like fun! I'm sure Flo will be a pro in no time... put all the big dogs to shame.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds like it went great, good to hear you have a talented teacher.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> Sounds like it went great, good to hear you have a talented teacher.


The teacher is John Gilbert who is great and just 5 mins drive away.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds great, Flo such a good girl. The pounds will drop off Mandy. Cuold nt you fix a camera to your head lol x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Your very lucky Mandy! Shouldn't be a problem at all learning under him.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo had her second agility session on Tuesday and thoroughly enjoyed herself - she is so energised and happy to be doing it. This week we went back to each piece of equipment but advanced slightly by starting to work the dogs off lead. At the jump Flo has to sit and wait till called over and as she jumps I chuck a ball to keep up her speed as she runs after the ball as she lands. She was put through both a rigid and fabric tunnel again picking up a run on exit by getting her to run after her ball. She is also being put through weave poles which are displaced so she runs in a straight line with poles either side with a guide wire to keep her within the poles. John is trying to get her used to running at speed in between poles without getting disturbed by poles flashing past her eyes. She also doing planks with a lot of emphasis on getting the dogs to lie down on the contact points until released.

The funniest moment came when John asked my to drop her lead and leave it trailing while she went over a jump - I dropped the lead, told her to wait and called her over the jump. As she started to run she realised her lead was trailing so stopped, picked the end of the lead up in her mouth then carried on over the jump.  After much laughter he just got me to take the lead off at the other bits of equipment.

Between now and next session I've got to teach her to touch a white plastic cannister lid on command so I can use the lid and command to get her to stop at contact points and to send her way ie if I put the lid down away from her and say touch she'll have to run up to it then follow another command (say touch, down). So have lid and out comes the clicker and will have a quick look at kikopup as I think she has a touch command video on youtube - if oldest son is around with his camera will record a movie and post.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds great .. I wish, but unfortunately not that great as a trainer . Lucky Flo sounds like she's loving it x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's Flo learning the touch command. On command she'll touch the white lid in my hand or when thrown on the ground.

I'll be able to use the touch command in agility to get her to pause or so I can send her away from me.

http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd390/flothecockapoo/flosmovies/?action=view&current=Flotouch.mp4


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Shes got that off to a t clever girl, she s so eager to learn is nt she . You've got the motivation just right... Wilf is so lethergic and chilled I really dont know what would motivate him to work like that . Great work Mandy x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

What a clever girl!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Session 3 tonight and we are starting to put obstacles together rather than doing one at a time. I'm exhausted from trying to keep up with her and the trainer has suggested I get on the cross trainer everyday to stand any hope of being able to keep up with her round a whole course - he was laughing as he said it. Maybe agility isn't the greatest of hobbies to start when 48 years old  Just in case it needs saying I'm the one with the brown hair not the one wearing the cap 

Anyway here is Flo in action hindered by her elderly owner...


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She looks like she is having a ball!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's loving it, good girl .... get an inhaler Mandy lol x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH She looks great!
And good for you for trying, its got nothing to do with Age Mandy...I am 28 and not a chance could I do it!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Have attended a few more training sessions and Flo is very enthusiastic so I'm now having trouble with her 'wait' command. We are now doing up to 4 items at a time. All the other dogs wait beautifully while their owners get a good head start then call them over the first 2 items. Flo on the other hand will wait about 2 seconds while I take one step then will take off. She generally does all 4 items correctly but only because she copies the dogs that have gone before her - smart I know but she should really let me join in and at least appear to be following my instructions. At this rate I'll simply be able to let her watch the dogs going before her then just send her into the ring to do it on her own!!!

I have a 1:1 on Friday am to work on her 'wait' - not sure I'll survive an intensive 45 mins 1:1 but I suppose if it is to work on 'wait' then I can stand still for quite a bit of it! The silly thing is her waits and stays are solid in all situations except when faced with a piece of agility equipment - she'll wait motionless while I throw chicken wings past her nose, put down a bowl of NI, open and go out the front door, chuck a tennis ball - but she turns into a thing possessed at the sight of a jump or tunnel.

Pulled my thigh muscle on Tuesday trying to beat her to the end of the dog walk to put her in a down  but I did stay upright. Another lady, wearing white trousers and with a very impressive BC, took a tumble at the tunnel and I did offer genuine sympathy (trying not to smirk) as I was flat on my face at the weave poles a couple of weeks ago.

I don't think you'll ever see me at Crufts but it's great fun and I do find that after each session she is that little bit more bonded and responsive as we are having to communicate and 'work' together.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

sounds great.. she obviously loves it so much she just want s to get on with it.... you were saying it was hard to keep up I suggest just standing at the side with a flask and cheering her on as she goes past :jumping:


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Mandy, I love the photos! Looks like a lot of fun. I am also from the South East, whereabouts are you? I think Freddy would love agility, but I don't know where to start looking in my area. The only trainer I have found insists on clicker training first 

Natasha


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

baking mama said:


> Hi Mandy, I love the photos! Looks like a lot of fun. I am also from the South East, whereabouts are you? I think Freddy would love agility, but I don't know where to start looking in my area. The only trainer I have found insists on clicker training first
> 
> Natasha


Try http://www.agilitynet.com/ and click on 'A-Z of Clubs & Training Groups' it brings up a page where you can enter your postcode to find nearby clubs. Clicker training is actually good fun and really interesting. Flo learnt all her commands as a puppy using clicker training.


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks, I have found a few that are nearby to me, but alas, Freddy is not old enough yet! They have to be at least 18 months old as a dogs skeleton does not fully mature until this age. Oh well, I guess I will keep up with the training at home and wait until he has grown up a bit more!

Natasha


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

baking mama said:


> Thanks, I have found a few that are nearby to me, but alas, Freddy is not old enough yet! They have to be at least 18 months old as a dogs skeleton does not fully mature until this age. Oh well, I guess I will keep up with the training at home and wait until he has grown up a bit more!
> 
> Natasha


OK I'm absolutely no expert but on reflection I would have done some of the following:

Work hard on 'wait', Flo's wait insight of a jump or tunnel is appalling, especially getting a wait while you run away - they are so tempted to chase or follow when you run away from them.

You can always get a tunnel and get him used to running through when you command 'tunnel'.

Get him used to running with you and then stopping suddenly to 'down'. Flo gets really excited with me at agility as I don't think she had ever seen me run until we went there!!

Get him to chase and retrieve a ball. When they come off jumps and out of weaves you can throw a ball so they speed up as they come out then they'll bring the ball back.

If you can afford a garden A frame and have it really low you could also do some controlled walk overs and teach him to pause or down on the exit contact point.

I'm sure others on here with lots more experience and can provide tips on preparing a puppy for agility and you could also google 'getting puppy ready for agility' though be careful that you don't do anything that will cause harm to a developing puppy. I pretty sure anything I've suggested will be fine but do check - especially regarding using an A frame.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Had a 1:1 session today £10 30 minutes) to work on 'wait' and it went really well.

Did a lot of 'waits' at jumps, A frame etc but returned to her instead of taking her over/onto equipment and after a while she watched me much more carefully as she couldn't predict whether she would be called over or told to jump etc.. This meant that after a while I could get well ahead of her to call her over and it wasn't such a struggle to keep up, which is a real bonus when doing 4 bits of equipment.

John said she is doing brilliantly at the weave poles, at the moment I take her through by putting my hand into her collar and guiding her through. You can really feel her get into a rhythm as she weaves through.

Also got chance to start sending her forward over jumps and into the tunnel with the 'go on' command.

John seemed really pleased and says she 'has the makings of a good agility dog' so I was very proud of her. Whether I have the makings of a good agility handler is another matter altogether.

He also said that a good ball retrieve is a really good thing to have with training and that he has made sure all his dog retrieve well.


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

embee said:


> OK I'm absolutely no expert but on reflection I would have done some of the following:
> 
> Work hard on 'wait', Flo's wait insight of a jump or tunnel is appalling, especially getting a wait while you run away - they are so tempted to chase or follow when you run away from them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mandy, Freddy is already quite good at wait (I'm quite a strict mummy - I make him wait for his dinner, wait before I take his lead off, wait when I walk away from him etc!!)

I think the kids may have a tunnel somewhere so thats good I can practise that with him.

Thanks for the tips, oh and with regard to the running - RUNNING?!! Oh my goodness, I don't really DO running! Freddy will wonder what on earth is going on - mummy generally only strolls.... 

Sounds like I might need that extra time to get fit!!


----------

